# Homemade Take-Down Bow case



## Gonzoso (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a really nice case! How did you do the foam and the fleece? Do you have any close ups of the fleece? That would be a neat idea and a good fabric to use, I always see giant ugly fleece jackets at the salvation army store that would do a box or two...

I just got my first takedown bow, I might want to make a box for it now.


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

I would get you a picture of the underside where the fleece wraps around the foam but its already glued into the box. Attaching the foam and fleece was actually pretty simple! I got my 1" foam and cut it to the dimensions of the box-I took off about 1/4" on the outside edges to accommodate for the fleece. Once I knew the foam fit in the box I layed out the yard of fleece on a table and put my foam on-top of that. I measured about a 2" overhang around the foam for the fleece to be able fold over all the way around. I cut out the rectangle of fleece and then snipped out the corners at 90 degree angles opposite of the foam corners to allow the fleece to fold over without overlapping to much. I took some mighty mendit fabric glue and started by folding up fleece and gluing it on one end and then on the other end pulling it tight across the foam and then gluing. I did this for all sides and popped it right into place. Let me know if you have any questions, I knew that came out a little confusing.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks great...It turned out very nice IMHO

Mac


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice!

What hardware did you use? (I'm struggling w/ that on a final version of my own case --- my prototype here for those who haven't seen it http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1335300&page=1 and http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1504242&page=1 )

What're the dimensions and empty weight? I found a place which sells red oak plywood --- http://www.dndplywoodonline.com/redoak --- in case you make another and don't want to mix wood species --- where did you get the foam and fleece?

Mitered corners? How did you fasten them?

I like the compartment for accessories --- I've been thinking about adding a pair (one at each end, one for accessories, the other for points, tools, &c. in a french-fitted lift-out holder) to my final version.

Have you considered putting the limbs in so that the tips are at opposite ends? Looks like you have room. I find that to make for easier string management and faster assembly.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

great job. i like it alot


----------



## I'o (Sep 10, 2011)

82ndArcher said:


> After about 4 days of working about 4 hours a day after school, shes finally done. I made the case out of Oak 2"x1" boards and Birch Plywood. I stained the whole box a dark chestnut and then sealed it with an outdoor lacquer. To finish it off I put 1" foam covered in green fleece in the bottom and roof of the box. I added a little storage area on one side. I hope this inspires you to build your own wooden bow case, It was a ton of fun to build and cost less than any custom bow case that you would be buy. I just though I would display what a little hard-work and hours can produce.
> 
> Hope y'all like it,
> 82nd


What a well designed and thought out case. You've given me an idea to make it a little bit larger and cut out in the foam for enclosing arrows in the case as well. Well crafted. I wish I had your skill.


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

WillAdams said:


> Nice!
> 
> What hardware did you use? (I'm struggling w/ that on a final version of my own case --- my prototype here for those who haven't seen it http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1335300&page=1 and http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1504242&page=1 )
> 
> ...


Im not sure of the exact names or brands of the hardware I used but I found all of it in the cabinet area at my local lowes. The foam and fleece was purchased at Hobby Lobby. Great job on your case by the way! That thing is beautiful. I believe you've posted that picture before somewhere on this site because I actually used a picture of your case as inspiration. 
The corners were cut at 45 degree angles and then wood glued together. I put glue on all joints and then squared them up on the garage floor, let them sit overnight and then nailed them together with 3/4" brad nails. 
The dimensions are about 34"x 12". The inside compartment for the bow is 27.25" x 10.5" and then the accessories compartment is 6" x 10.5". The empty weight is about 4 lbs. Its defiantly a hefty little fella 
I appreciate the link for oak plywood but after the hours put into this one...im not sure I want to touch a file or a hammer for a couple weeks at least. In the future though I will definetly be using all the same wood, It just makes a more consistent stain and look. 
As for the orientation of the bow in the case, I havent put much though into t but after trying your suggestion of having the limbs opposite direction of each other I like it better than my original orientation of the parts. 
Thank you again for the kind words,
82nd

Thank you for


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

I'o said:


> What a well designed and thought out case. You've given me an idea to make it a little bit larger and cut out in the foam for enclosing arrows in the case as well. Well crafted. I wish I had your skill.


Thank you kind Archerytalkian! What I don't think most people realize-unless they have looked at my profile- is that im 17. I'm not a great carpenter I'm just patient and take my time with what i'm doing. Anyone can make it with time and patience.


----------



## jw0312 (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## I'o (Sep 10, 2011)

82ndArcher said:


> Thank you kind Archerytalkian! What I don't think most people realize-unless they have looked at my profile- is that im 17. I'm not a great carpenter I'm just patient and take my time with what i'm doing. Anyone can make it with time and patience.


 A mere 17 to accomplish what many in a lifetime cannot.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Would it be possible to take some close up pictures of the hardware and also of the corners on your case...I would like to try and build one for my self...since yours turned out real nice

Thanks

Mac


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> Would it be possible to take some close up pictures of the hardware and also of the corners on your case...I would like to try and build one for my self...since yours turned out real nice
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mac


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks...I appreciate it

Mac


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job, came out really nice!


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks really good! congrats


----------

